# Sternoclavicular Joint Injection



## Kmakar (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone sure of the joint size for a sternoclavicular injection?  I have a doc who injected Kenelog into the subacromial space, AC joint and sternoclavicular joint.  A trifecta!  I would do 20610 and 20605 for the subacromial and AC.  Stumped on the SC.  Only help from the broad web search says 20600.  I know you know more.  Thanks anyone and everyone with some help!

Karen


----------

